# Financial Bloggers



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

A third party has approached me looking for a financial/business blogger - for pay; and a non-paying, very high profile blogger opportunity is also available. 

If you are interested in learning more, please post here with your contact details. (My PM box is full and I cannot get to it for a while.)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, MG, I'm interested.


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

I am intrigued by this as well.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sure these guys have got you covered MG, but had to respond just in case  

If it's a permanent, time-demanding gig (several posts/week), I'm afraid I probably can't help, but I'm always interested in freelance work.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks all. I have what I need right now; I'll keep this thread in mind if new opportunities arise. (And I really should clean out my PM box!)


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry to have missed this. M fault for not checking in more regularly.

sustainablepersonalfinance AT gmail DOT com

Thanks.


----------

